# Made the decision to become a Hobbyist Craftsman



## Tim Rowland (Sep 27, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Been posting on here for a little over a year and lurking for much longer.

Bit about me and my background.

I have been in a professional kitchen environment in one capacity or another for about 23 years now. 
I am a father to a beautiful little 2yo girl. 
I am also a voting member of the Georgia custom knife makers guild.
My interest in making came about after using many knives that just did not fit in my hand well so I started modifying the handles, bolsters, thinning etc.
About 10 years ago I tried my hand at making a few Wa handles to upgrade some of my knives and found that I really enjoyed woodworking. Then came a big jump as I took on the chef de cuisine role at the Renaissance Waverly hotel in Atlanta, Ga. Why the significance? Well it is the host hotel to BLADE SHOW. I got to meet/greet, rub elbows, talk ****, and hang out with thousands of amazing makers and after the 2nd year being there I caught the bug and bought some steel, a little baby 1x30 belt sander and started trying my hand at making something that resembled a knife....that was actually an effective cutter. Let's say there was a learning curve. Fast forward a few years later after outgrowing each piece of equipment 1 by 1 upgrading to professional quality pieces. 
I have now been making stock removal knives of all types for a little over 5 years. I mostly make kitchen cutlery but do enjoy making outdoor and edc knives as well. 
Some of you may have already seen some of my work in the Shop Talk and Handy work Display sub forums as well as a pass-around that I did a little while back.
Besides knives I am into anything that goes Fast or goes Bang.
My facebook, instagram, etsy is RowlandCutlery

I will start a different thread with some of my past work, both kitchen knives and others. But here's a quick picture of a 100mm petty knife I recently finished.


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 27, 2020)

Congratulations on taking the step! Interested in seeing what you make.


----------



## toddnmd (Sep 27, 2020)

Hey Tim, cool to read about your background and see you take the next step. Looking forward to seeing more of your work here.


----------



## ian (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## AT5760 (Sep 27, 2020)

Congratulations on making the leap Tim! I really enjoyed using that passaround petty and I look forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 27, 2020)

Hey Tim,
Been following your IG for awhile now. I like your work and wish you much success.


----------



## daveb (Sep 27, 2020)

That handle is smokin!


----------



## Tim Rowland (Sep 27, 2020)

AT5760 said:


> Congratulations on making the leap Tim! I really enjoyed using that passaround petty and I look forward to seeing more of your work.





labor of love said:


> Hey Tim,
> Been following your IG for awhile now. I like your work and wish you much success.



Thank you much appreciated


----------



## cotedupy (Sep 27, 2020)

Congrats Tim! (_Love_ the profile on those pettys btw  )


----------



## cotedupy (Sep 27, 2020)

Your logo is excellent too. Did you design it?


----------



## McMan (Sep 28, 2020)

Nice work man! Looking forward to seeing what you're up to going forward.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## ma_sha1 (Sep 28, 2020)

Exiting, good luck with the adventure!


----------



## Matus (Sep 28, 2020)

Very cool Tim, looking forward to see more of your work.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Sep 28, 2020)

cotedupy said:


> Your logo is excellent too. Did you design it?


Thanks, I had help with the design and it is actually getting a design update soon to a gyuto in the center instead of the cleaver.


----------



## Luftmensch (Sep 28, 2020)

Nice one Tim,

It has been great having your contributions on KKF! Nice to hear about your creative journey. I am sure your skills and knowledge will continue to level-up. Save a spot for KKF on the ride and keep sharing!

Good luck with the next phase!


----------

